
One-way backup in the cloud with snapshots - dportabella
we have a linux server, and we need to make a daily incremental backup somewhere in the cloud, which keeps snapshots (last 7 days, last 12 months, every year). Unlike dropbox.com, we require a one-way synchronization (from our server to the cloud).
We need 3TB of space. What are good online services?
======
mtmail
We use [https://www.rsync.net/](https://www.rsync.net/) because they can
guarantee our data does not leave the European Union. Then
[http://duplicity.nongnu.org/](http://duplicity.nongnu.org/) in cronjobs.

[https://www.backblaze.com/](https://www.backblaze.com/) is US-based.

~~~
dportabella
Thanks! Looks good! However, we finally decided to buy two cheap Synology
diskstations (one located in the office, another located at home), and use a
daily crontab with rclone for synchronizing. It's much cheaper.

